# installer fee for hopper upgrade



## Lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it true for an existing customer the upgrade fee would be $100 for a hopper/joey system, then another $95 charged for a technician to install the system? 

On two separate chat sessions the dish rep quoted me the above. They then tried to offer the protection plan for $6/month. This would drop the service call from $95 to $15. 

Are folks paying the $95 tech visit fee?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I had to pay for the protection plan to het free install. It is $25 to cancel the plan, so it is cheaper to get it and cancel.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Lulu said:


> Is it true for an existing customer the upgrade fee would be $100 for a hopper/joey system, then another $95 charged for a technician to install the system?
> 
> On two separate chat sessions the dish rep quoted me the above. They then tried to offer the protection plan for $6/month. This would drop the service call from $95 to $15.
> 
> Are folks paying the $95 tech visit fee?


Thats how pretty much any tech visit works with Dish.
Full price without protection plan, or either free/discounted with protection plan.


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

Inkosaurus said:


> Thats how pretty much any tech visit works with Dish.
> Full price without protection plan, or either free/discounted with protection plan.


I was told there was no tech fee, just the $100.00 upgrade fee.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

tomtb said:


> I was told there was no tech fee, just the $100.00 upgrade fee.


Did you get the system installed yet? They might hit you with the technician fee after the fact.


----------



## Rsmith7226 (Mar 28, 2012)

I was told by a dish rep that you can add the protection plan to receive a free install and that you could cancel the plan at any time online without penalty.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

"Rsmith7226" said:


> I was told by a dish rep that you can add the protection plan to receive a free install and that you could cancel the plan at any time online without penalty.


They told me it was $15 WITH the protection plan. I guess it depends who you get.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Rsmith7226 said:


> I was told by a dish rep that you can add the protection plan to receive a free install and that you could cancel the plan at any time online without penalty.


That agent lied to you.
edit:

Lulu, it does not depend what CSR you get it depends on what type of account you are.
Top tier customers get free install with the protection plan.
Lesser tiers have to pay 15$ with the protection plan.

Everyone pays 95$ for tech fees without protection plan.


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes I did. The installer did not know of a installaton fee.


----------

